
How to Steal Election (ALTER COLUMN TotalVotes DOUBLE) - java-man
http://blackboxvoting.org/fraction-magic-3/
======
java-man
Quote:

This report summarizes the results of our review of the GEMS election
management system, which counts approximately 25 percent of all votes in the
United States. The results of this study demonstrate that a fractional vote
feature is embedded in each GEMS application which can be used to invisibly,
yet radically, alter election outcomes by pre-setting desired vote percentages
to redistribute votes. This tampering is not visible to election observers,
even if they are standing in the room and watching the computer. Use of the
decimalized vote feature is unlikely to be detected by auditing or canvass
procedures, and can be applied across large jurisdictions in less than 60
seconds.

------
ecommerceguy
Isn't Diebold a major contributor to one of the Presidential candidates? Why
on earth do they need to use double precision to count votes?

